# Anyone with a web site: Search engine tips



## DivineGC (Apr 5, 2007)

I know its been 5 years but both websites are really good and does anyone know what programs were used to create those websites?


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

notepad.exe

and maybe Photoshop for images


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

DivineGC said:


> I know its been 5 years but both websites are really good and does anyone know what programs were used to create those websites?


However, the first site with gutters uses webbots and implies the use of Microsoft's FrontPage. The roofing site uses dwt files and I would guess that it was done with Dreamweaver and Contribute.

These are just guesses though. Grumpy may actually know himself.


----------

